# Rain Damaged Dry Wall



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

it's always been my understanding if drywall gets soaked it's done for. however, that's hung where it can warp, fall, distort and mold. in your case, i really don't know but some of the drywall veterans might. personally i would be sketchy


----------



## Tedhillis (Jul 10, 2010)

racebum said:


> it's always been my understanding if drywall gets soaked it's done for. however, that's hung where it can warp, fall, distort and mold. in your case, i really don't know but some of the drywall veterans might. personally i would be sketchy


 
Thanks Racebum, I appreciate your input.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Its actually a load of "Sheetrock" that was delivered. Drywall is the entire process of the specific trade/phase of work.

If the bottom of the sheetrock was totally "soaked" (as you stated), as a builder, I would have contacted the material supplier who made the delivery - and raised heck, for them not covering the material with poly. I would demand replacement of the material, or the bad portions of the material.
My regular supplier will always wrap the sheetrock in poly, under such conditions (not rocket science).
Tho - I don't know if the builder had someone else deliver it, or if he let it sit that way for a week.

The other option might be to "cut-off" and dispose the areas that were 'soaked", and make sure that any moisture has vacated before installation. Example: 12' sheets = cut off 2' of the wet ends.

On the other hand, if the material is simply damp on the end - and it did not sit out for long...the material could be used, if moisture has dried out completely.

Example: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Drywall-Plastering-3976/2009/3/sheetrock-wet.htm


----------



## Tedhillis (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I found this very useful.:thumbsup:



AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Its actually a load of "Sheetrock" that was delivered. Drywall is the entire process of the specific trade/phase of work.
> 
> 
> If the bottom of the sheetrock was totally "soaked" (as you stated), as a builder, I would have contacted the material supplier who made the delivery - and raised heck, for them not covering the material with poly. I would demand replacement of the material, or the bad portions of the material.
> ...


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If the pieces were left in a stack, they won't dry as fast and the chances are greater that mold would start to form or the paper surfaces would stick together.

Sheetrock is a trademark (of USG Corp.)


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Contact the manufacturer of the drywall material: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drywall

They honor the warranty, or not. This from a group of manufacturers: http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-07.pdf
The beginning codes talk about delivery and water.

Be safe, Gary


----------

